# Name the toughest race.



## Udaya Maurya (Jul 17, 2005)

Tell the toughest race you've played yet.
Including any game. Race must be only one.

According to me:

The race of MAFIA in "Fairplay" mission.


----------



## hack expert (Jul 17, 2005)

well races in gta:v c were quite good


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

well , some nfs u2 circuits require brakes and thus give me trouble (RASH DRIVER)
Hey what bout roadrash - have we all forgotten it???????? :roll:


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 18, 2005)

Udaya Maurya said:
			
		

> Tell the toughest race you've played yet.
> Including any game. Race must be only one.
> 
> According to me:
> ...




Couldn't agree more....

Infact I still am not able to clear it.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 18, 2005)

Toughest race for me was in Colin McRae Rally 04. It was in the rally of england. The 4th or 5th stage i think.


----------



## Ka0s (Jul 18, 2005)

Some of the toughest races I have played are in Enthusia Professional Racing ..... man thats one tough game.


----------



## netcracker (Jul 18, 2005)

The toughest race was in Mafia with no doubt,and the worse part is that there are no chets by which you can bypass tht mission.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 18, 2005)

Is fairplay the one where you have to race a 5-lap circuit? If thats the one, then there is a cheat.

You can turn left on a road that has been blocked by some road blocks but has a little space to gently get the car in. After that, keep moving forward despite the warnings. When you near the billboards, start tapping on "keypad 0" and you will be transported to the starting line with one successfull lap. Do it five times to complete the race.

On another note, the Mafia v1.1 patch deals with the race, making it a little easier. So if you don't like cheating, apply the patch and give it another shot.


----------



## Charley (Jul 18, 2005)

Some of the NFS tracks are really hard to manouvre


----------



## anuraag_01 (Jul 18, 2005)

surely mafia....

i don't know anyonw who used "fair play" to get past that mission.(did the designers really intend to use that title as an irony??)

i cheated....and so did evertyone else...


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 19, 2005)

i finished mafia last year and i did not cheat, but i don't remember the "fairplay" mission

edit - i cheated only for the final mission


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jul 19, 2005)

ya i agree .. mafia race is the toughest.. i tried it a hell lot of times.. but it was just a waste of time and then i did what every body struck in a game does... CHEAT


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd played mafia , yeah have to agree it was tough. Any what more I had to use the cheats to finish them off.

I'd like to know anybody who hasnt used the cheats and finished the game.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 22, 2005)

hmm a few races in UG2.. then the RC bandit in VC.. took a quite a few tries to finish..


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 22, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> I'd like to know anybody who hasnt used the cheats and finished the game.


Me!!  
I finished it quite a while back though and dont remember much except for the fact that i had to try the last mission at least 10 times. Also the race was very tough.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh man ! The toughest races are the RC Races in Vice City   ..... They are so tough that you will put aside all the missions of NFS UG....


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2007)

sorry for digging a dead thread, but i''m a race game fan so...

My toughest Race is *England Stages* in *Colin McRae 04 & 05.*

this is the only country where i fall to 3rd-4th (overall) Position in Championship ladder , & if i use the *Lancia Stratos* in CMR05, i'm never able to Finish more than 4 Stages of England, Tyre selection issue, which results in Tyre Puncture 

in that car i always manage to Puncture Two Tyres (rear ones), b'cos of too much of Power to the wheels

England Stage hosts a variety of stages, each stage has Mixed Surface (Gravel + Rough Tarmac + Mud + Smooth Tarmac) & add Rain to it.

*Lancia Stratos*
*www.assistpoint.co.uk/Images/Motor_Sport/Lancia_Stratos.jpg

NFS has never been too tough, coz once you start "Racing a Simulation Game", then NFS is like a noob's play, though i had really bad times in NFS Porsche Unleashed (Factory Driver Missions).

Note: NFS Porsche Unleashed is not a Arcade game, its a Simulation Racing Game


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

The tougest race was the two racing game on the GTA : SA levels. They were damn tough. The first became easy when i choose rancher. The second mission where i can not choose the car. It was very fast car. This fog played the spoilsport for it .


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2007)

which ones, stadium thing or other...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> which ones, stadium thing or other...



Wu Zi mu and the Farewell my love.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 14, 2007)

Inmy opinion the toughest race of the world is : *Race of our lives* 

gaming lies different


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2007)

^^


----------



## shantanu (Mar 14, 2007)

i think i just said the biggest truth, and truth is always    
isnt it ... we keep running the whole life and then  

sorry for interupting the topic...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 14, 2007)

hey man why now you are saying that.. man... gr8 man !! wont reply again cool now...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 14, 2007)

nothing... leave it !! i am waiting for death....


----------



## shantanu (Mar 14, 2007)

what happen now ??? 

ok coming back to topic aaeee "what's the topic dood"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2007)

The topic is "some guy revived a 2 year old topic to get a ban"(I almost got one for this thing")


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 14, 2007)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> Oh man ! The toughest races are the RC Races in Vice City   ..... They are so tough that you will put aside all the missions of NFS UG....



Agree with him 100%. RC races of Vice City are so tough, especially the plane race. In fact, I had to chant the name of God and then only, I was able to clear them out! 

P.S. I am not joking.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 14, 2007)

Collin McRae Rally is quite tough...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow! This is a real old thread. Like I said before, Mafia's Fairplay races was real tough. Also quite a few races in Vice City are damn tough, especially the RC ones, like the one on the beach.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 14, 2007)

MAFIA............................. CHEAT................


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2007)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> vmp_vivek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you quoted your own post
****************************************
*Lancia Stratos*
*www.assistpoint.co.uk/Images/Motor_Sport/Lancia_Stratos.jpg

My most un-favorite car in CMR 05


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

Vice city and San Andreas......
in San Andreas.....its the how to fly a plane course.....
i feel i was struck here for ages......
lucky, there werent any plane races.......


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 14, 2007)

F1 in veteran modes.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 14, 2007)

Stadium races in gta sa.


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Mar 14, 2007)

Gta:Sa and VIce City....especially the "Freeway" Bikes...


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 14, 2007)

i have played mafia and i still remeber that race very tough i wasted 2 days to complete that


----------



## xbonez (Apr 6, 2007)

i found the final canyon duel race with darius quite difficult. spenta bout 4hrs on it before i cleard it. thats about the time i took to finish the rest of the game


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

^how about the final set of races with Razor in MW?

it took many tries (the first time), but after adapting to the "Speed Breaker", i completed each & every single race in the first try itself. (all necessary career race (frm blacklist #15))


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^how about the final set of races with Razor in MW?
> 
> it took many tries (the first time), but after adapting to the "Speed Breaker", i completed each & every single race in the first try itself. (all necessary career race (frm blacklist #15))



I thank EA for SpeedBreaker feature. Without it i would break my head  and i would have completed that game lool.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

ya, but that feature is like a Trainer 

i hope NFS11 doesnt have this NOOBY Nitrous/Speedbreaker, just serious race from start to end, with some side missions, delivering Cars a'la Porsche Unleashed


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ya, but that feature is like a Trainer
> 
> i hope NFS11 doesnt have this NOOBY Nitrous/Speedbreaker, just serious race from start to end, with some side missions, delivering Cars a'la Porsche Unleashed



NO. I need speedbreaker and Nitrous. I would stop playing NFS.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

did you like racing in NFS PU, NFS HP2?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> did you like racing in NFS PU, NFS HP2?



Well hmm. I never played much racing in those game. 

I was mainly playing RTS like Age of Empires


----------



## xbonez (Apr 7, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> NO. I need speedbreaker and Nitrous. I would stop playing NFS.


i finished most wanted and carbon without using speedbreaker at all. its not necesarry. however nitrous is very imp and without it most of the fun og the game is lost.



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^how about the final set of races with Razor in MW?
> 
> it took many tries (the first time), but after adapting to the "Speed Breaker", i completed each & every single race in the first try itself. (all necessary career race (frm blacklist #15))


i didn't find the final race with razor in most wanted too tough. i even finished the fial chase (with heat level6) in one go (thats bec the car bmw m3 is simply amazing, superb). however i found the race with balacklist 2 bull a little tough. definitely more tougher than the race with razr


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i didn't find the final race with razor in most wanted too tough. i even *finished the fial chase (with heat level6) in one go (thats bec the car bmw m3 is simply amazing, superb)*. however i found the race with balacklist 2 bull a little tough. definitely more tougher than the race with razr



LUCK plays very imp. part in that chase.

i had played (tried to finish) the last chase a lot of times, i forgot how many times i tried (maybe 4-5 times).

but one day i was helping my young cousin bro(12yrs old) in Finishing the final chase (by telling him the best routes), he did got rammed by SUV's Black Corvettes but he somehow escaped & he finished the Chase in ONE Go

me & my other cousins were speechless for few moments


----------



## xbonez (Apr 7, 2007)

^^thats true. even i was often slammed by rhino units and came to a complete standstill 3-4 times but managed to recover every time without getting busted. must've been my lucky day


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2007)

NOS is almost like a cheat in NFS MW...lets you get away even when you are hedged in by 3-4 rhinos!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 9, 2007)

The hardest race for me was NFS : UG2 final race.

If you talk about PS2 than its Burnout 3 first race. (I didnt get the hang of that controller)


----------

